# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac: маленькая материнская плата собрала множество наград

## Labs

Компания ASRock всегда предлагает только самые передовые решения, вне зависимости от типа продукта и его размера. Так, материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac, предназначенная для постройки ультракомпактных ПК, предлагает весь набор возможностей полноформатных моделей. Эту, а также множество других важных особенностей Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac, отметили независимые тестировщики по всему миру.*Techtesters (Нидерланды):* Если вы собираете систему на базе материнской платы ITX, то ее стоимость быстро увеличивается. Сборки ITX, конечно, роскошные, но они и довольно дорогие. ASRock традиционно предлагает наилучшее соотношение цены и возможностей в сегменте ITX, и B450 Gaming ITX/ac не является исключением из этого правила. Отметим подсистему питания, которой вполне достаточно для процессора Ryzen 7 2700X, и полный набор возможностей, включая SSD M.2, четыре порта SATA, подсветку RGB и разъем RGB, тыльную панель с видеовыходами HDMI 2.0 и DisplayPort, а также S/PDIF и аудиочип класса Hi-End.
*Clube do Hardware (Бразилия):* Если вы хотите собрать суперкомпактный компьютер на базе процессора Ryzen первого или второго поколения, со встроенным видео или без, и подыскиваете подходящую полнофункциональную системную плату, то ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac является отличным выбором.
*ReHWolution (Италия):* X470 Gaming-ITX/ac — это маленькая, но могучая материнская плата с впечатляющими возможностями подключения и поддержкой последних процессоров Ryzen 2.FunkyIT (Гонконг): ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac — это, очевидно, один из лучших вариантов если вам нужна высокопроизводительная, тщательно проработанная системная плата формата ITX. Геймеры, подумывающие о маленьком игровом компьютере, должны быть заинтересованы в этой материнской плате.
*TweakTown (США): ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac* — это материнская плата класса Hi-End формата Mini-ITX на чипсете B450, и таких совсем немного. ASRock оснастила ее портом HDMI 2.0, сетевым адаптером Wi-Fi и высококлассным аудиокодеком ALC1220 с полным набором аудиоразъемов. Если вы ищете прилично упакованную материнскую плату на чипсете B450, то обязательно обратите внимание на B450 Gaming-ITX/ac.

----------

